
Apple Silicon Macs to Require Signed Code - tambourine_man
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/macos-release-notes/macos-big-sur-11-universal-apps-beta-release-notes
======
MBCook
> This new behavior doesn’t change the long-established policy that our users
> and developers can run arbitrary code on their Macs, and is designed to
> simplify the execution policies on Apple silicon Mac computers and enable
> the system to better detect code modifications.

This doesn’t seem like a big deal.

~~~
Someone
Indeed. Apple’s linker will automatically sign code, and it seems third party
tool chains will be able to do so, too (at least, that’s why I get from the
phrase _“which includes signatures which are now generated automatically by
the linker”_ )

One problem area could be running old unsigned x86 programs. It seems users
will be able to sign those, but I expect most users wouldn’t know how to do
that.

